# Wii-U: Technik Details [Update Nr. 4/ 27.06.12] Wii-U bekommt ein Downloadportal wie Origin/Steam ?



## Shinchyko (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

jeder fragt sich mitlerweile wieviel Power die neue Konsole Wii-U von Nintendo haben wird. Die meisten, ebenso ich, glauben jedoch, das diese nicht gerade sehr viel besser sein wird als PS3/XBox 360. Nintendo hätte ja sonst allen Grund gehabt damit "anzugeben". Nachdem Nintendo nun unmittelbar nach der Pressekonferenz auf der E3 ziemlich waage Angaben auf der Homepage Official Site - Nintendo All-Access @ E3 2012 gemacht hat, hat wohl VGleaks die genauen Daten erhalten bzw rausgefunden.

_Legende:_

Offiziell bestätigt
Inoffiziell bestätigt
Angeblich
*Update: *

*Habe alles mal neu sortiert und ein paar neue/alte unbestätigte Meldungen hinzugefügt. Werde den Thread regelmäßig updaten.*​ 
Demnach besitzt die Wii-U (neuste angebliche Dev-Kit) und laut mehrerer Internetseiten ca. folgende Hardware :

*CPU:*
​ 
- IBM PowerⓇ-based multi-core processor. Basiert auf der Power7 Architektur in 45NM. Codename Watson
- 3 CPU Kerne @ 3-3.2 GHz
- Insgesammt 3MB L2 Cache Kern 1 u. 3 512KB, Kern 2 2MB
*Ram und Festplatte:*
​ -1.5 Gbyte Ram (Dev-Kits 3Gbyte)
- 512MB SLC NAND für das Betriebssystem und 8GB MLC NAND für Programme/Spiele usw.
- Externe Festplatten via USB


*Grafikkarte usw.:*
​ - AMD  r7xxx Grafik mit 32MB eDRam, (720P 4xMSAA oder 1080P single pass) 
- GX2 Chip, Codename Cafe
- 3D dank HDMI 1.4 theoretisch möglich
- Wii Spiele abspielbar. 1080P Upscaling theoretisch möglich. Gamecube Spiele werden nicht unterstützt.
- Wii Spiele am Anfang nur in 720P, es wurden 60FPS bei dieser Auflösung bestätigt.
- Wer 2 Wii-U Kontroller verwendet soll wohl nurnoch halbe FPS (30) haben.
- Auflösungen sind 1080p, 1080i, 720p, 480p and 480i 



Unified shader architecture executes vertex, geometry, and pixel shaders
Multi-sample anti-aliasing (2, 4, or 8 samples per pixel)
Read from multi-sample surfaces in the shader
128-bit floating point HDR texture filtering
High resolution texture support (up to 8192 x 8192)
Indexed cube map arrays
8 render targets
Independent blend modes per render target
Pixel coverage sample masking
Hierarchical Z/stencil buffer
Early Z test and Fast Z Clear
Lossless Z & stencil compression
2x/4x/8x/16x high quality adaptive anisotropic filtering modes
sRGB filtering (gamma/degamma)
Tessellation unit
Stream out support
Compute shader support

*Sound und Netzwerk, Anschlüße*, *Laufwerk*


- HDMI (1.4), Wii D-Terminal, Wii Component Video, Wii RGB, Wii S-Video Stereo AV and Wii AV
- 6 Kanal Sound über HDMIoder analog via AV
- Wifi 802.11 b/g/n 
- 2x 2.0 USB Anschluß je Vorder-Rückseite und 1x SD Kartenslot
- 12cm Disk, ähnliche Blu-Ray mit biszu 25Gbyte/ Layer
- Wird weder Blu-Ray noch DVD´s abspielen können
- Wii Lan Adapter​ * Controller usw:*
​ - 2 Wii-U Kontroller gleichzeitig
- 6.2" 16:9 Touchscreen 
- 848x480 Pixel 
- 500 Gramm schwer
- Wii Nunchuck und Remote Plus verwendbar
- Wii Balance Board verwendbar
- Neuer Wii-U Pro Kontroller
- Wii-U Kontroller benötigt ca. 2,5 Std zum Laden und reicht dan je nach Helligkeit für 3-5 Std
*Software:*
​ - TV Remote
- Flash und anderes möglich
- Video Chat
- Internet Browser

*Spiele angekündigt für Weinachten bzw Lineup:*​ 


Aban Hawkins & the 1,000 Spikes
Assassin's Creed 3
Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition
Ben 10: Omniverse
Chasing Aurora
Cloudberry Kingdom
Darksiders 2
Family Party: 30 Great Games (working title)
Jett Tailfin
Just Dance 4
Marvel Avengers: Battle for Earth
Mass Effect 3
NBA 2K13
New Super Mario Bros. U
Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge
Nintendo Land
Rabbids Land
Rise of the Guardians: The Video Game
LEGO City: Undercover
Runner 2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Sing (working)
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
Sports Connection
Tank! Tank! Tank!
Tekken Tag Tournament 2 (working)
Trine 2: Director's Cut
Wii U Panorama View (working)
Your Shape: Fitness Evolved 2013
ZombiU
 *Abmessungen der Wii-U*

- 4,5 cm Höhe, 17,3cm Breite und 26,7cm Länge

Release soll wohl lau UbiSoft im November sein und man schaue bei Nintendo, den Preis so gering und Fair zu halten wie möglich.

*Update 10.06.2012: *(_Danke an cl55amg für diese Info_)​ 
Nintendo möchte genau wie einst bei der Wii, die Wii-U mit Gewinn verkaufen. Dies berichtete nun Eguchi von Nintendo gegenüber Gametrailers.com. Eigentlich nur alzu logisch, da Nintendo im vergangenen Geschäftsjahr, auch wegen des schlecht verkauften 3DS, in die roten Zahlen kamm. Inwieweit und wohlmöglich wieviel Gewinn Nintendo an der Wii-U machen wird/könnte bleibt weiter offen. Schließlich soll die Wii-U anbei trotzdem so günstig wie möglich werden, damit diese fleißig erstanden wird. Man geht auch davon aus, das Sony und Micorsoft im zuge des launches der Wii-U ebenfalls die Preise der PS3 und Xbox 360 nochmals nach unten korregiert um es Nintendos neuster Konsole so schwer wie möglich zu machen.

_Zitat aus dem Interview mit Gametrailers.com:_
Eguchi said, “We would like to avoid taking a loss on the hardware, so we are gonna be seriously considering how it is priced”

*Update: 20.06.2012*

Amazon hat nun die Wii-U gelistet. Und zwar für 399.99€ am 21.Dezember.
Es scheint als wären die angaben wohl offiziell, da Amazon den Preis und das Releasedatum bei Facebook postete. Eine Stellungnahme seitens Nintendo steht zz. aber noch aus.

Ich persöhnlich hatte mit knapp 300€ gerechnet. Finde den Preis doch was hoch.
*
Update: 27.06. 2012*

Jüngst hat nun Amazon den Vorbestellerpreis auf 349.00€ gesengt.   Weiterhin hüllt sich Nintendo im Nebel des schweigens. Weitere Meldung:    David Yarnton, General Manager von Nintendo UK gab nun bekannt, das  die  Wii-U einen digitalen Vertrieb  anbieten wolle. Somit sollen die  Spiele  die normal gekauft werden können auch im Downloadportal zu  finden sein.  So möchte Nintendo wohl eine breitere Masse erreichen und  alle Spieler,  sowohl Retailfreunde als auch Downloadfreunde glücklich  machen.  Nintendo bespricht im Momment wie man das ganze mit den  Händlern unter  einen Hut bringen kann.

Ich bin gespannt wie es dan mit den Preisen aussieht. zZ ersteht man zB.   Wii-U Retail bei Amazon für 59.99. Auch wenn das nur vorleufige   Vorbestellerpreise sind. Außerdem frage ich mich ob es dan nicht evtl.   Rabattaktionen  geben geben wird. Darüber hinnaus frage ich mich dann,  wie Nintendo die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ausreichend sicher stellen will.  Man soll ja schließlich externe Festplatten anschließen können. Und der  Festplattenspeicher wird denke ich mal ja nicht so hoch ausfallen als  das man dort mehr als 1-2 Spiele darauf sichern könnte.                         
​ *Links und Quellen:*

Official Site - Nintendo All-Access @ E3 2012
World Premiere: Wii U Specs - VGleaks 
Wii U system specs 
DiePresse.com
Amazon.de: Günstige Preise für Elektronik & Foto, Filme, Musik, Bücher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr
News, Tests, Tipps, Cheats, Videos zu PS3, Wii, DS, Xbox 360 - Videogameszone.de

Edit: Danke an alle die mich auf kleinere Fehler aufmerksam gemacht haben xD


Gruß Shin


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

"(720P 4xMSAA oder 1080P ohne AA möglich)"

Willkommen im Jahr ... 2001. Nintendo, ihr habt euch im Jahrzehnt geirrt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## AnthraX (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

hm das würde ich nciht sagen. wenn cih mich recht erinner können die hetzigen konsolen doch gar kein AA? bni mal gespannt also ich finde die Specs durchaus besser als ich erwartet hatte. mal sehen was nun am ende echt bei rum kommt !

aber das beste... endlich ein Zelda in akzeptabler Gafik )) Ich liebe diese Spieleserie


----------



## Xylezz (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Ja aber nur weil die jetzigen Konsolen von Microsoft und Sony das nicht gebacken kriegen AA zu nutzen muss Nintendon in der neuen(!) Generation die gleiche ******** auf den Fernseher schmeissen?

Ne danke, ich weiß schon warum meine Xbox 360 nur für manche exklusiv Titel genutzt wird und das wirklich sehr sehr selten.

Liebe Konsolenjünger: Gute Grafik werdet ihr auch leider mit der neuen Generation nicht wirklich kennen lernen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Liebe Konsolenjünger: Gute Grafik werdet ihr auch leider mit der neuen Generation nicht wirklich kennen lernen.


Big N war nie für High-end Grafik bekannt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Gerücht, mehr nicht.


----------



## Xrais (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Ja aber nur weil die jetzigen Konsolen von Microsoft und Sony das nicht gebacken kriegen AA zu nutzen muss Nintendon in der neuen(!) Generation die gleiche ******** auf den Fernseher schmeissen?
> 
> Ne danke, ich weiß schon warum meine Xbox 360 nur für manche exklusiv Titel genutzt wird und das wirklich sehr sehr selten.
> 
> Liebe Konsolenjünger: Gute Grafik werdet ihr auch leider mit der neuen Generation nicht wirklich kennen lernen.


 
rede keinen quatsch , das trifft höchstens auf nintendo zu


----------



## 10203040 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "(720P 4xMSAA oder 1080P ohne AA möglich)"
> 
> Willkommen im Jahr ... 2001. Nintendo, ihr habt euch im Jahrzehnt geirrt.
> 
> ...


 
du dich auch...


----------



## Shinchyko (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



10203040 schrieb:


> du dich auch...


 
Tze tze tze. Raff irrt sich niemals . Anno 2001 war er bereits so extrem, das er auf Full HD mit AA spielte. Also niemals wieder einen unserer PCGH Götter in frage stellen


----------



## klink (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "(720P 4xMSAA oder 1080P ohne AA möglich)"
> 
> Willkommen im Jahr ... 2001. Nintendo, ihr habt euch im Jahrzehnt geirrt.
> 
> ...


 
Als ob die PS3 und Xbox360 besser sind. Bei denen reicht teilweise die Leistung nicht mal für 720P ohne AA, sondern nur für 5xx.


----------



## addicTix (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



klink schrieb:


> Als ob die PS3 und Xbox360 besser sind. Bei denen reicht teilweise die Leistung nicht mal für 720P ohne AA, sondern nur für 5xx.


 
Du weißt aber, das die WII-U die am meisten gehypde Konsole in sachen Hardware ist ? Wenn die Hardware stimmen sollte, wird es wohl doch nicht das Hardware-Spektakel... Naja ist aber ein Gerücht, denke ich....
Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Playstation und Xbox

Außerdem, die Xbox 360 gibt es seit 2005 und die PS3 seit 2006... Da kann man sich schon denken, warum das AA nicht mal für 720p reicht... Die Grafikkarten/Prozessoren die verbaut sind, sind 6-7 Jahre alt...


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Das die WII-U die von wegen Hardware am meisten gehypte Konsole ist halte ich jetzt aber für ein Gerücht. Man hört ja kaum was drüber. Wenn ich an damals denke wie 360 und PS3 erschienen sind dachte doch jeder Konsolero er wäre für die nächsten 10 Jahre der King. Kein Vergleich jedenfalls zur WII-U...


----------



## ViP94 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Ach, ich finde 720p mit AA schon in Ordnung!
Den Unterschied zwischen 720p und 1080p sehen 99% der Konsolenspieler ohnehin nicht, weil sie viel zu weit von ihren Fernsehern weg sitzen!
Ein ausgereiftes UI und ein stabiler und leiser(!) Betrieb von Anfang an wären mir da viel wichtiger!


----------



## Research (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Wie wäre es mit mehr VRAM? Der Rest sieht schon beruhigend klein aus, für PC-Spieler.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marule (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

vllt. gehypte bezüglich des touchcontrollers...aber sicher nicht bezüglich der specs der wii-u


----------



## Ich 15 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

1,5 GB Ram sind echt nicht schlecht(die Ps3 hat nur 256MB) Die Konsole reizt mich schon etwas, da der Controller neue Möglichkeiten offenbart. Das meine ich insbesondere in Hinblick auf Strategie Spiele oder MMOs


----------



## Placebo (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> 1,5 GB Ram sind echt nicht schlecht(die Ps3 hat nur 256MB)


 Und noch einmal 256 MB Grafikspeicher, was die Xbox nicht hat (512MB RAM).
Ist trotzdem erbärmlich wenig


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Also eine neue Konsole vorzustellen die noch weniger Power hat als eine X-box360 oder Ps3 ist schon sehr Lächerlich. 

Es wird echt Zeit das endlich die Ps4 und X-box720 raus kommt und endlich mal Dx11 in die Konsolen einzieht.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Nur das die Grafik keine guten Spiele macht. Eher im Gegnteil die meisten guten Titel haben eher eine schlechte Grafik.
Und Dx11 ist auch unnötig, dafür reicht 9 auch aus, den The Witcher 2 sieht mit 9 besser aus als viele 11 Titel.

Daran ist also nichts lächerlich, sonder alles geplant. Und an mehr Leistung rechne ich auch nicht bei PS4 und der neuen Xbox rechne ich nicht mir mehr mehr GPU Power,


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Naja die Wii U hat halt andere Kunden die nicht High End Grafik brauchen. So einfach ist das. 

Die PS4 und Xbox 720 werden dann wieder die Grafikentwicklung vorantreiben.


----------



## Andi2008 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Jaja, ihr seid alle wieder am motzen wie die kleinen Kinder.
Und wie mit der Wii wird Nintendo dann wieder Rekord-Verkaufszahlen aufstellen und die
Konkurrenz wird wieder alles nachmachen (siehe Playstation Move etc.).

Hähähä!


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Naja die Wii U hat halt andere Kunden die nicht High End Grafik brauchen. So einfach ist das.


Also für mich?


----------



## Festplatte (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ja nicht unbedingt der Typ, der die beste Grafik will, aber bei einer Konsole von 2012 kann man schon mehr erwarten!  Gut das ich kein Konsolenspieler bin!  Ich bleibe beim guten alten PC!


----------



## beercarrier (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

die specs wären für mich ok, wenn es nicht gehießen hätte das die wii u auch für hardcore-spieler wieder interessant wird. so jedenfalls nicht. ob der wii u controller auch das potenzial der wii steuerung besitzt, hoffen wirs. sonst schließ ich in zwei jahren mein handy an den fernseher an und denk mir gut es war 3 mal so teuer wie die wii u, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Also für mich?


 
Genau dich hab ich gemeint.  Ne im Ernst keine Ahnung wem, aber nicht für Core Games. Auch wenn es sicherlich mehr geben wird auf der U.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht unbedingt der Typ, der die beste Grafik will, aber bei einer Konsole von 2012 kann man schon mehr erwarten!  Gut das ich kein Konsolenspieler bin!  Ich bleibe beim guten alten PC!


 
Was erwartest du bitte. 
Neuste Grafikgeneration wird genutzt, 1,5 gb RAM sind mehr als genug für ne Konsole!!! und als CPU langen für Nintendo Games 3-4 Kerne. Zumal man nicht weiß ob die 3 zusätzlich noch HT oder dergleichen bieten.
Die Pro-MHZ-Leistung und der Cache sind ebenfalls nicht bekannt. 

Manche hier vergleichen Konsolen Hardware zu sehr mit Desktop Hardware.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du bitte.
> Neuste Grafikgeneration wird genutzt, 1,5 gb RAM sind mehr als genug für ne Konsole!!! und als CPU langen für Nintendo Games 3-4 Kerne. Zumal man nicht weiß ob die 3 zusätzlich noch HT oder dergleichen bieten.
> Die Pro-MHZ-Leistung und er Cache sind ebenfalls nicht bekannt.
> 
> Manche hier vergleichen Konsolen Hardware zu sehr mit Desktop Hardware.


 
Genau eine Konsole kann mit deutlich schwächerer Hardware deutlich bessere Grafik machen als es ein PC kann. Das muss man sich vor Augen halten. Also könnte die Wii U gut Grafik daarstellen wie aktuelle starke Mittelklasse PCs. Kommt ja auch stark drauf an welchee HD 7xxx da rein kommt. Eine 7970 oder 7770 ist ja ein Unterschied.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Genau eine Konsole kann mit deutlich schwächerer Hardware deutlich bessere Grafik machen als es ein PC kann. Das muss man sich vor Augen halten. Also könnte die Wii U gut Grafik daarstellen wie aktuelle starke Mittelklasse PCs. Kommt ja auch stark drauf an welchee HD 7xxx da rein kommt. Eine 7970 oder 7770 ist ja ein Unterschied.


 
Schon klar. 
Aber immer noch besser, als wenn man da jetzt ne GPU aus der HD 4000er oder 5000er Reihe genommen hätte.  (Vom "Rebranding" jetzt mal abgesehen )


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also eine neue Konsole vorzustellen die noch weniger Power hat als eine X-box360 oder Ps3 ist schon sehr Lächerlich.
> 
> Es wird echt Zeit das endlich die Ps4 und X-box720 raus kommt und endlich mal Dx11 in die Konsolen einzieht.


 
Nur dass noch nie eine Konsole DX genutzt hat^^ Aber klar, du meinst DX11-Features. Die Wii-U ist im Prinzip ja nichts Anderes wie die Wii, nur dass sie dieses mal vor der MS und der Sony-Konsole erscheinen soll. Sobald die PS4 bzw. die Xbox 720 draußen sind, redet keiner mehr über die Wii-U. Das wird sowieso wieder sone WG/Familien/Kinder/Pseudofittnes-Konsole wie die Wii. Sowas wie Battlefield braucht man da gar nicht erwarten  Da werden vor allem die Mario-Titel und son Kram drauf gezockt. Meinetwegen noch dieses ganze Fitness-Gedöns, usw.


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nur dass noch nie eine Konsole DX genutzt hat^^ Aber klar, du meinst DX11-Features. Die Wii-U ist im Prinzip ja nichts Anderes wie die Wii, nur dass sie dieses mal vor der MS und der Sony-Konsole erscheinen soll. Sobald die PS4 bzw. die Xbox 720 draußen sind, redet keiner mehr über die Wii-U. Das wird sowieso wieder sone WG/Familien/Kinder/Pseudofittnes-Konsole wie die Wii. Sowas wie Battlefield braucht man da gar nicht erwarten  Da werden vor allem die Mario-Titel und son Kram drauf gezockt. Meinetwegen noch dieses ganze Fitness-Gedöns, usw.


 
Die Box nutzt ja DX9 da sie ja von Microsoft ist, die Play nutzt OpenGL. 

@ Majinvegeta20: Ja hast recht. Sehr neugierig bin ich wirklich auf die PS4 und Xbox 720 Hardware.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Wenn ich bei der Wii U ebenfalls auf ca. 30 Games komme, bin ich schon zufrieden und nein, ich zock da keine Hampelgames.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nur dass noch nie eine Konsole DX genutzt hat^^ Aber klar, du meinst DX11-Features. Die Wii-U ist im Prinzip ja nichts Anderes wie die Wii, nur dass sie dieses mal vor der MS und der Sony-Konsole erscheinen soll. Sobald die PS4 bzw. die Xbox 720 draußen sind, redet keiner mehr über die Wii-U. Das wird sowieso wieder sone WG/Familien/Kinder/Pseudofittnes-Konsole wie die Wii. Sowas wie Battlefield braucht man da gar nicht erwarten  Da werden vor allem die Mario-Titel und son Kram drauf gezockt. Meinetwegen noch dieses ganze Fitness-Gedöns, usw.


 
Trotz allem war die Wii erfolgreicher bzw. hat mehr Umsatz gemacht, als die PS3 oder die Xbox 360. 
Dafür gibt es auf der Wii U auch sowas hier zu sehen:
[E3 2012] ZombiU - E3 Gameplay Trailer - YouTube

Dort fühle ich mich gleich viel mehr in ein Game hineinversetzt. 

@Tiz92 
Jap, ich auch. Sogar ganz doll gespannt.


----------



## Shinchyko (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Leute.. Lest dochmal genau was ich da gepostet habe. Habe ja auch nicht alle Specs aufgeschrieben. Dafür gab et ja auch den Link zum Leak.

Die WII-U hat DX11 Shader und sogar Tessalation Shader. Darüber hinnaus hat die CPU folgenden Chache:

Core 1: 512 KB
Core 2: 2 MB
Core 3: 512 KB 

Gruß


----------



## Locuza (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

1. AMD HD 7xxx schreiben sie nicht hin, sondern


> . Current features are modeled after OpenGL and the AMD r7xx series of graphics processors


Es wird somit auf HD 4xxx hinaus laufen. 



AnthraX schrieb:


> hm das würde ich nciht sagen. wenn cih mich recht erinner können die hetzigen konsolen doch gar kein AA?


Die Konsolen können das gleiche wie PC-Hardware berechnen, auch SGSSAA wenn es sein muss 
Natürlich ist der Faktor entweder sehr klein, oder ein billiger Filter wird verwendet oder FXAA usw. 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Gerücht, mehr nicht.



Eine ganz neue Website und dann so etwas. Wie soll ich einem Unbekannten Vertrauen schenken können? 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur das die Grafik keine guten Spiele macht. Eher im Gegnteil die meisten guten Titel haben eher eine schlechte Grafik.
> Und Dx11 ist auch unnötig, dafür reicht 9 auch aus, den The Witcher 2 sieht mit 9 besser aus als viele 11 Titel.
> 
> Daran ist also nichts lächerlich, sonder alles geplant. Und an mehr Leistung rechne ich auch nicht bei PS4 und der neuen Xbox rechne ich nicht mir mehr mehr GPU Power,


DX11 ist nicht unnötig und gehört als Standard. DX11 Programmierung bietet nur Vorteile. Titel mit schlechter Grafik sind manchmal deswegen besser, weil das Team ihr Geld lieber wo anders gesteckt hat. Und die Xbox wird so was von mehr Leistung bieten. 



Andi2008 schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr seid alle wieder am motzen wie die kleinen Kinder.
> Und wie mit der Wii wird Nintendo dann wieder Rekord-Verkaufszahlen aufstellen und die
> Konkurrenz wird wieder alles nachmachen (siehe Playstation Move etc.).
> 
> Hähähä!


Können sie gerne machen, hat Wii mit unterirdischer Grafik schließlich auch geschafft 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du bitte.
> Neuste Grafikgeneration wird genutzt, 1,5 gb RAM sind mehr als genug für ne Konsole!!! und als CPU langen für Nintendo Games 3-4 Kerne. Zumal man nicht weiß ob die 3 zusätzlich noch HT oder dergleichen bieten.
> Die Pro-MHZ-Leistung und der Cache sind ebenfalls nicht bekannt.
> 
> Manche hier vergleichen Konsolen Hardware zu sehr mit Desktop Hardware.


1.5 GB im Jahr 2012 ist eher das Minimum. Durango und Orbis werden sicherlich mit 4 GB antanzen. 3-4 Kerne reichen aber wirklich, falls sie gut sind und HT bieten. Power7 bietet 4-fach SMT. Theoretisch könnte die CPU 12 Threads bearbeiten, aber IBM wird die CPU sicher angepasst haben und paar Ausführungseinheiten kastriert. Die IPC eines Power7 Kernes ist in SP nen Tick unter Sandy-Bridge. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Schon klar.
> Aber immer noch besser, als wenn man da jetzt ne GPU aus der HD 4000er oder 5000er Reihe genommen hätte.  (Vom "Rebranding" jetzt mal abgesehen )


Es wird eine HD 4000-Reihe oder mit Glück eine 5000-Reihe sein. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl leider ein custom RV770.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Leute.. Lest dochmal genau was ich da gepostet habe. Habe ja auch nicht alle Specs aufgeschrieben. Dafür gab et ja auch den Link zum Leak.
> 
> Die WII-U hat DX11 Shader und sogar Tessalation Shader. Darüber hinnaus hat die CPU folgenden Chache:
> 
> ...


 
Gut Cache, aber Pro-takt-leistung und HT/SMT oder ähnliches weiß man nichts. 



Locuza schrieb:


> 1.5 GB im Jahr 2012 ist eher das Minimum. Durango und Orbis werden sicherlich mit 4 GB antanzen. 3-4 Kerne reichen aber wirklich, falls sie gut sind und HT bieten. Power7 bietet 4-fach SMT. Theoretisch könnte die CPU 12 Threads bearbeiten, aber IBM wird die CPU sicher angepasst haben und paar Ausführungseinheiten kastriert. Die IPC eines Power7 Kernes ist in SP nen Tick unter Sandy-Bridge.



Da sollen nur Spiele drauf laufen! Das ist kein PC!
Heutige Konsolen kommen noch mit 256 mb RAM aus!!! Da langen 1,5 gb. 

Die nutzen doch keinen stink, normalen DDR Speicher für! Bitte vergleich nicht Apple mit Birnen. 

Edit: Dank Xbox 360 beispiel meinetwegen 512 mb Ram.


----------



## Locuza (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Die Box nutzt ja DX9 da sie ja von Microsoft ist, die Play nutzt OpenGL.


Die Box benützt kein "PC" DX9. Es ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung mit viel weniger Abstraktiongsebenen. Die Playsi benützt auch kein OpenGL, wenn schon ist OpenGL und ES Teile von einem Spiel oder einer Engine, aber hauptsächlich sollten sie alle Custom Kits für das Programmieren haben. 



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Die WII-U hat DX11 Shader und sogar Tessalation Shader. Darüber hinnaus hat die CPU folgenden Chache:


Genau eben das nicht. Von DX11 wird nie gesprochen, wenn es so wäre, dann würde sich eine Menge von alleine auflösen. Da steht nur Tesselation-Unit, was AMD auch vor DX11 in einer simpleren Form implantiert hat und Compute Shader Support und CS sind auch mit DX10 und DX10.1 möglich, aber auch hier wieder mit starken Begrenzungen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Tze tze tze. Raff irrt sich niemals . Anno 2001 war er bereits so extrem, das er auf Full HD mit AA spielte. Also niemals wieder einen unserer PCGH Götter in frage stellen


 
Ende 2001 besaß ich eine Geforce 3 Ti-200 an einem CRT, der bis zu 2.048x1.536 darstellen konnte. Die Grafikkarte beherrschte als erste 4x MSAA. Und nun? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Locuza (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Da sollen nur Spiele drauf laufen! Das ist kein PC!
> Heutige Konsolen kommen noch mit 256 mb RAM aus!!! Da langen 1,5 gb.
> 
> Die nutzen doch keinen stink, normalen DDR Speicher für! Bitte vergleich nicht Apple mit Birnen.


Heutige Konsolen kommen mit 512 MB Ram aus. Anno Ende 2005....
Ja das ist kein PC, weswegen man nicht unbedingt jetzt 4GB oder 8GB braucht, aber 2 als Minimum und 4 GB um nicht nach 4 Jahren aus der Puste zu geraten. Ram ist als Großabnehmer spottbillig. 
Und doch ja, sie benutzen  stinknormalen DDR-Speicher dafür. Die XBOX 360 benützt 512 MB DDR3 mit 700 Mhz auf den der Prozessor und die GPU zugreift. Kein VRAM und der Speicher ist glaube ich mit 128-Bit statt 64-Bit wie auf dem PC angebunden. 
Die PS3 benützt 256 MB XDRAM als Hauptspeicher und auch GDDR3 mit 700 MHz als Grafikspeicher. Und wieder ja, XDR hat sehr hohe Bandbreiten, aber das war es auch schon.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Wenn das tatsächlich die Hardwarespezifikationen für die (längst überfällige) neue Generation der Spielekonsolen sein sollen, ist das in erster Linie zum Nachteil für PC-Spieler 

Ich rege mich heute schon auf, dass die meisten Spiele für den PC verkonsolierte Scheîße sind, und gerade mal notdürftig ein paar DX11 Effekte reingekloppt werden.

Wenn die Konsolen weiterhin hardwaretechnisch so hinterher hinken, und weiterhin die meisten Spiele von der Konsole auf den PC portiert werden, stagniert die ganze Entwicklung. Das prangere ich an


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich die Hardwarespezifikationen für die (längst überfällige) neue Generation der Spielekonsolen sein sollen, ist das in erster Linie zum Nachteil für PC-Spieler
> 
> Ich rege mich heute schon auf, dass die meisten Spiele für den PC verkonsolierte Scheîße sind, und gerade mal notdürftig ein paar DX11 Effekte reingekloppt werden.
> 
> Wenn die Konsolen weiterhin hardwaretechnisch so hinterher hinken, und weiterhin die meisten Spiele von der Konsole auf den PC portiert werden, stagniert die ganze Entwicklung. Das prangere ich an


 
Es sollte klar gewesen sein, das Nintendo´s neue Sparte kein Hardware Overkiller werden wird, aber es reicht für Nintendo Verhältnisse mehr als aus. 

Sony und Microsoft werden schon etwas gescheites bringen, wo auch wir PCer erstmal 1-2 Jahre oder hoffentlich auch länger etwas von haben werden.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ende 2001 besaß ich eine Geforce 3 Ti-200 an einem CRT, der bis zu 2.048x1.536 darstellen konnte. Die Grafikkarte beherrschte als erste 4x MSAA. Und nun?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Beherrschen und dabei auch gleichzeitig 60fps auf dem monitor zaubern sind zwei paar Schuhe. Das sollte man nicht vergessen also kannst du dein 2001 wohl vergessen.

Zudem vergessen viele wiedermal, dass man eine Konsole direkter Programmieren kann, da es nunmal nur eine Hardware gibt. Somit ist mehr Leistung drin als mit einem besseren Mittelklasse PC. Da sind aber leider auch die Herrsteller von hardware mit dran schuld das es so viel unterschiede gibt. Von mir aus könnte es auch nur 4 verschiedene Grafikkartenklassen geben. Dem ist aber leider nicht so und das zieht sich bei den CPUs genauso fort.
Man sollte mal AMD, Intel und Nvidia begreiflich machen, dass manchmal weniger mehr ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Heutige Konsolen kommen mit 512 MB Ram aus. Anno Ende 2005....
> Ja das ist kein PC, weswegen man nicht unbedingt jetzt 4GB oder 8GB braucht, aber 2 als Minimum und 4 GB um nicht nach 4 Jahren aus der Puste zu geraten. Ram ist als Großabnehmer spottbillig.
> Und doch ja, sie benutzen  stinknormalen DDR-Speicher dafür. Die XBOX 360 benützt 512 MB DDR3 mit 700 Mhz auf den der Prozessor und die GPU zugreift. Kein VRAM und der Speicher ist glaube ich mit 128-Bit statt 64-Bit wie auf dem PC angebunden.
> Die PS3 benützt 256 MB XDRAM als Hauptspeicher und auch DDR3 mit 700 MHz als Grafikspeicher. Und wieder ja, XDR hat sehr hohe Bandbreiten, aber das war es auch schon.


 
tse,tse wie gemein den Grafikspeicher mitzurechnen...weißt genau was ich meinte. 
Mein Beispiel war auch eher allgemein auf die PS3 bezogen und XBox 360 najaaaaaaaa. 

Und jaaaaaaaaaa der Speicher dort läuft fixer. 

D.h. mit 1,5 oder meinetwegen 2 gb RAM kann man mehr als zufrieden sein. ^^ 
(auch über die Jahre hinaus gesehen!)


----------



## Locuza (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich die Hardwarespezifikationen für die (längst überfällige) neue Generation der Spielekonsolen sein sollen, ist das in erster Linie zum Nachteil für PC-Spieler
> Wenn die Konsolen weiterhin hardwaretechnisch so hinterher hinken, und weiterhin die meisten Spiele von der Konsole auf den PC portiert werden, stagniert die ganze Entwicklung. Das prangere ich an


Die Entwicklung stagniert nicht, bloß geht sie gerade eher langsamer voran. Mit der Wiiu und erst recht der wirklichen Next-Gen sollte es wieder einen großen Schub geben. 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Da sind aber leider auch die Herrsteller von hardware mit dran schuld das es so viel unterschiede gibt. Von mir aus könnte es auch nur 4 verschiedene Grafikkartenklassen geben. Dem ist aber leider nicht so und das zieht sich bei den CPUs genauso fort.
> Man sollte mal AMD, Intel und Nvidia begreiflich machen, dass manchmal weniger mehr ist.


Jep, ich bin auch dafür das H&M, Kick, Esprit und s.Oliver sich zusammen setzen und die gleiche Kollektion auf den Markt bringen. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> tse,tse wie gemein den Grafikspeicher mitzurechnen...weißt genau was ich meinte.
> Mein Beispiel war auch eher allgemein auf die PS3 bezogen und XBox 360 najaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Und jaaaaaaaaaa der Speicher dort läuft fixer.


wtf? ( Grafikspeicher mit zu rechnen... )
Zu spät majinvegeta, du kannst nichts mehr relativieren 
Und XDR ist wirklich ein Exot und ich habe meine Zweifel daran, ob so ein Speicher in der Zukunft benützt wird.


----------



## Liza (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Trotz allem war die Wii erfolgreicher bzw. hat mehr Umsatz gemacht, als die PS3 oder die Xbox 360.
> Dafür gibt es auf der Wii U auch sowas hier zu sehen:
> [E3 2012] ZombiU - E3 Gameplay Trailer - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Das schon eine geniale Idee, doch frage ich mich ob ich auch lust hätte ständig mit so einem dicken Ding in der Hand zu spielen. Wenn man aber alternativ auch mal nur mit Wiimote + Nunchuk spielen könnte wärs natürlich prima!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Locuza schrieb:


> wtf? ( Grafikspeicher mit zu rechnen... )
> Zu spät majinvegeta, du kannst nichts mehr relativieren
> Und XDR ist wirklich ein Exot und ich habe meine Zweifel daran, ob so ein Speicher in der Zukunft benützt wird.



Nö, wird es wohl auch nicht. 
Und ja zum Rest...Gemeeeeeeein.


----------



## Locuza (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> tse,tse wie gemein den Grafikspeicher mitzurechnen...weißt genau was ich meinte.
> Mein Beispiel war auch eher allgemein auf die PS3 bezogen und XBox 360 najaaaaaaaa.
> 
> Und jaaaaaaaaaa der Speicher dort läuft fixer.
> ...


 Noch was majinvegeta 
Sorry, ich lass dich jetzt bald in Ruhe. 
Aber mit 1.5 gb oder 2 wird man nicht glücklich die nächsten Jahre. Okay für Nintendo muss das sehr großes Level sein und es ist nicht so niederschmetternd wie bei der Wii, aber alles andere als gut.
UE4, Frostbyte-Engine 2 usw. werden auf 2GB ihre Probleme haben und mit 1.5 GB erst recht. Das OS reserviert sich ja auch noch einige hundert mb platz. 
Ich denke Ram und GPU-Power reichen einfach nicht aus, um EPIC davon überzeugen zu können die UE4 auf der Wiiu präsentieren.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Noch was majinvegeta
> Sorry, ich lass dich jetzt bald in Ruhe.
> Aber mit 1.5 gb oder 2 wird man nicht glücklich die nächsten Jahre. Okay für Nintendo muss das sehr großes Level sein und es ist nicht so niederschmetternd wie bei der Wii, aber alles andere als gut.
> UE4, Frostbyte-Engine 2 usw. werden auf 2GB ihre Probleme haben und mit 1.5 GB erst recht. Das OS reserviert sich ja auch noch einige hundert mb platz.
> Ich denke Ram und GPU-Power reichen einfach nicht aus, um EPIC davon überzeugen zu können die UE4 auf der Wiiu präsentieren.


 
Hier geht es jetzt ja erst einmal um die Wii U. Was mit den "Rest" ist, da wird man dann noch sehen. 
Das da jetzt aber Sony, sowie Microsoft 4 gb rein knallen werden, kann ich mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## Locuza (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hier geht es jetzt ja erst einmal um die Wii U. Was mit den "Rest" ist, da wird man dann noch sehen.
> Das da jetzt aber Sony, sowie Microsoft 4 gb rein knallen werden, kann ich mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen.


 Der Rest wird aufgrund der Konsolengröße und 40/45nm wohl nichts tolles hergeben. 
Was lässt dich an 4GB eig. zweifeln? Es ist Faktor 4 und bei der Gen davor war der Faktor noch größer und der Zeitabstand geringer. Laut Gerüchten kam sinngemäß folgender Dialog:
MS: 2 GB
DEVs: OH NO! We need 4GB minimum.
MS: 4 GB
Some DEVs: Meh, could you do 8GB?
MS: **** You

Dice hat einmal verlauten lassen das sie ihre Engine mit 2 GB gar nicht realisieren können und 4 GB brauchen und 8 GB optimal wäre. Crytek hat ähnliches gesagt, auch wenn 8 GB wohl pures Wunsch/Druckmitteln sind. Epic befürchtet noch heute ob die UE4 auf der Next-Gen ohne Probleme laufen wird. 
Das MS überhaupt mit 2GB antanzen wollte erschreckt mich. 
2GB einfach no way nehme ich mal an und als Großabnehmer sollte man wirklich nicht beim Ram geizen.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2012)

Grafik ist das letzte worauf ich schaue.
Und mit meinem Bsp meinte ich Witcher 2 IMHO das PC-Game des Jahres und es gibt Bus jetzt auch kein besseres.
Storytelling und die Atmo passt, dazu ein guter Schwierigkeitsgrad!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Der Rest wird aufgrund der Konsolengröße und 40/45nm wohl nichts tolles hergeben.
> Was lässt dich an 4GB eig. zweifeln? Es ist Faktor 4 und bei der Gen davor war der Faktor noch größer und der Zeitabstand geringer. Laut Gerüchten kam sinngemäß folgender Dialog:
> MS: 2 GB
> DEVs: OH NO! We need 4GB minimum.
> ...



Wenn ich sehe, was man jetzt sogar noch mit "512" MB RAM alles anstellen kann und der Grafiksprung jetzt nicht so auffällig wie noch am Anfang als die PS3 und die XBox 360 herauskamen ,sein wird, glaube ich nicht (trotz wie du ja schon meintest geringe Mehrkosten) den Sprung auf 4 gb gehen wird.

Falls doch ist meinetwegen auch gut. 
Aber ob sich jetzt Sony, sowie Microsoft jetzt so sehr von Dice, Epic und Crytek beeinflussen lassen werden (trotz ihrer Engines), mag ich jetzt bezweifeln.
Die denken sich dann halt wohl eher: "könnt ja alles optimieren".


----------



## Locuza (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Grafik ist das letzte worauf ich schaue.
> Und mit meinem Bsp meinte ich Witcher 2 IMHO das PC-Game des Jahres und es gibt Bus jetzt auch kein besseres.
> Storytelling und die Atmo passt, dazu ein guter Schwierigkeitsgrad!


So muss es auch sein 
Das ändert dennoch nichts daran, dass DX11 eig. Standard werden sollte und man nicht in DX9 Routinen programmiert. Die Möglichkeiten mit DX11 sind einfach viel größer und die Routinen auch Ressourcen sparender. Mit DX11 ist "effekt-arme Grafik" schonender zu realisieren als mit DX9. Man nimmt einfach kein high-polygon-body, sondern ein basic-body, tesseliert es, dann hat es schon ein gut eingestelltes LOD, lässt einige Routinen von Compute Shadern berechnen und schon hat man was Anständiges, mit "wenig" Aufwand.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, was man jetzt sogar noch mit "512" MB RAM alles anstellen kann und der Grafiksprung jetzt nicht so auffällig wie noch am Anfang als die PS3 und die XBox 360 herauskamen ,sein wird, glaube ich nicht (trotz wie du ja schon meintest geringe Mehrkosten) den Sprung auf 4 gb gehen wird.
> 
> Falls doch ist meinetwegen auch gut.
> Aber ob sich jetzt Sony, sowie Microsoft jetzt so sehr von Dice, Epic und Crytek beeinflussen lassen werden (trotz ihrer Engines), mag ich jetzt bezweifeln.
> Die denken sich dann halt wohl eher: "könnt ja alles optimieren".


Epic ist glaube ich der Grund wieso die Xbox 360 512mb hat. Epic meinte Gears of War ist mit 256mb nicht zu realisieren und für die Zukunft wäre es doch auch nicht schlecht und da hat MS eingewilligt. 
Und MS wird gewiss auf die Hören müssen, weil die entwickeln auf dem Teil und MS muss deren Ansprüche decken und versuchen die beste Linie aus Kosten und Performance zu treffen. 
Was Halo 4 und GoW für Pain in the ass Titel sein müssen. Ich hätte gewiss keine Lust alle Instruktionen fein säuberlich zu sortieren, auf jeden dämlichen Speicherzugriff zu achten, um Bandbreite zu schonen, dann schauen das kein Cash getrashed wird und alles Stein auf Stein aufgebaut wird. 
Ich meine, es ist mittlerweile wohl schon beinahe eine Zumutung auf so einem Level das heraus zu kitzeln zu versuchen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Epic ist glaube ich der Grund wieso die Xbox 360 512mb hat. Epic meinte Gears of War ist mit 256mb nicht zu realisieren und für die Zukunft wäre es doch auch nicht schlecht und da hat MS eingewilligt.
> Und MS wird gewiss auf die Hören müssen, weil die entwickeln auf dem Teil und MS muss deren Ansprüche decken und versuchen die beste Linie aus Kosten und Performance zu treffen.
> Was Halo 4 und GoW für Pain in the ass Titel sein müssen. Ich hätte gewiss keine Lust alle Instruktionen fein säuberlich zu sortieren, auf jeden dämlichen Speicherzugriff zu achten, um Bandbreite zu schonen, dann schauen das kein Cashe getrashed wird und alles Stein auf Stein aufgebaut wird.
> Ich meine es ist mittlerweile wohl schon beinahe eine Zumutung auf so einem Level das heraus zu kitzeln zu versuchen.


 
Stimme ich gern zu, aber weiß keiner wie Microsoft oder Sony da jetzt letztendlich ticken wird und die nicht doch eher sagen: "Naja, dann optimiert mal noch ein bissel...muss auch so gehen."


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Research schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit mehr VRAM? Der Rest sieht schon beruhigend klein aus, für PC-Spieler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Die 32Mb eDRAM sind cache, kein VRAM. Die 1,5 GB Unified Ram sollen angeblich XDR2 Rams sein, die in etwa doppelt so schnell wie DDR3 sind.



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Genau eine Konsole kann mit deutlich schwächerer Hardware deutlich bessere Grafik machen als es ein PC kann. Das muss man sich vor Augen halten. Also könnte die Wii U gut Grafik daarstellen wie aktuelle starke Mittelklasse PCs. Kommt ja auch stark drauf an welchee HD 7xxx da rein kommt. Eine 7970 oder 7770 ist ja ein Unterschied.



das 7xxx ist eigentlich ein Fehler im Startpost, *im Originalartikel steht R7xx*, was auf die Radeon HD4xxx deutet. Dies war auch schon vor einem Jahr bei Leaks angedeutet worden, genau wie die POWER7 basierende CPU.  In Anbetracht des geringen TDP Budgets einer Konsole gehe ich davon aus, dass die technische Basis eine Mobility Radeon HD 48xx stellen wird
Eine HD 7xxx wäre sowieso faktisch unmöglich, denn diese Komponente hätten sie ja schlecht in die Prototypen letztes Jahr einbauen können, oder?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Jep, ich bin auch dafür das H&M, Kick, Esprit und s.Oliver sich zusammen setzen und die gleiche Kollektion auf den Markt bringen.



Jep und du hast mich kein stück verstanden.

Als Beispiel für dieses System worauf es schwer ist ein Spiel wirklich effektiv anzupassen sei mal die letze AMD GPU Generation genommen.

Da gibt es die Modelle:

HD 6450
HD 6570
HD 6670
HD 6750
HD 6770
HD 6790
HD 6850
HD 6870
HD 6930
HD 6950
HD 6970
HD 6990

Das sind 12 (Desktop) Modelle wobei man max 5 benötigen würde aus User sicht. Und so eine rießen anzahl an verschiedenen modellen gibt es auch bei Intel und Nvidia.
Muss das wirklich sein? Niemand spricht davon, dass alle genau das selbe Stück Hardware produzieren sollen und dein Vergleich mit Modelables hinkt gewaltig.


----------



## Locuza (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Jep und du hast mich kein stück verstanden.
> 
> Als Beispiel für dieses System worauf es schwer ist ein Spiel wirklich effektiv anzupassen sei mal die letze AMD GPU Generation genommen.
> 
> ...


Das sind 4 Chips in jeweils maximaler Verwertung. Du kannst die Spieleentwicklung nicht wesentlich vereinfachen oder einige Abstraktionsebenen entfernen, wenn du die Produktpalette auf 5 Modelle kürzt. Welche 5 Modelle sollten es denn sein? So oder so, brauchst du auf dem Markt eine gewisse Bandbreite an Produkten, die Zwischenschritte interessieren dann weniger, weil ich alles abdecken muss und die Anforderungen skalieren. Die Zwischenschritte machen da keinen fetten Schinken mehr draus. 
Was man fordern könnte wäre ein lineares Verhältnis aus ROPs, TMUs, Bandbreiten usw. 
Die Abstraktionsebenen brauchst du sowieso, weil es mehrere Mitbewerber gibt und eine Produktreduzierung auf allen Seiten würde keinesfalls so einschlagen, wie du es dir vllt erhoffst. 




bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Die 32Mb eDRAM sind cache, kein VRAM. Die 1,5 GB Unified Ram sollen angeblich XDR2 Rams sein, die in etwa doppelt so schnell wie DDR3 sind.


Wofür werden die 32mb eDRAM auf der Wiiu denn wirklich verwendet oder als was fungieren sie?
1.5 GB XDR2 Ram? Verschenkt neulich Rambus seine Riegel oder wieso sollte Nintendo darauf aufsteigen?


----------



## alm0st (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Was war denn anderes von Nintendo zu erwarten? Ich meine das nicht mal negativ aber die Wii war zu Release der PS3 und X-Box 360 auch weit unterlegen - trotzdem ein riesen Erfolg. Die Wii-U wird meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes.


----------



## ich111 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Nintendo richtet sich halt die Casuals


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wofür werden die 32mb eDRAM auf der Wiiu denn wirklich verwendet oder als was fungieren sie?


 
Das müsstest du wohl Nintendo fragen, ich hab die Konsole ja nicht entworfen ^^. Könnte möglicherweise für die Tesselationseinheit (welche vielleicht eine abgewandelte Ati Tru-Form Einheit sein könnte), für die indexed cube map arrays, oder die Shader nützlich sein. Oder einfach als Z/stencil buffer fungieren



> 1.5 GB XDR2 Ram? Verschenkt neulich Rambus seine Riegel oder wieso sollte Nintendo darauf aufsteigen?



Wird wohl billiger als die bisher verwendeten 1T-SRAM . Zudem ist schneller Speicher nötig wenn auch die Grafik damit befüttert werden sollte. Da XDR2 bisher so ziemlich keiner haben wollte könnte Nintendo u.U. (relativ gesehen natürlich) billig wegkommen bei so einem Deal.

Da XDR2 wohl trotzdem eher teuer wird, könnte Nintendo allerdings genauso gut GDDR5 nehmen. Der RAM der XBox 360 bestand ja auch aus 512MB GDDR3 RAM, so dass man bestimmt auch GDDR5 als Hauptspeicher verwenden kann


----------



## Phobos001 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

An sich eine recht ordentliche Hardware, wenn man das alles mal in die richtigen Relationen setzt.
Vergleiche mit PC Hardware scheitern schon an der Tatsache das an Konsolen wesentlich näher an der Hardware programmiert wird. 
API´s wie OpenGL oder DirectX sind für Konsolen (fast) unerheblich, da diese nur einen Flaschenhals darstellen würden.
Das ist eben der Vorteil von geschlossenen Systemen, da kann man wesentlich mehr aus der vorhandenen Hardware herausholen.
Man muss sich keine Sorgen um Inkompatibilitäten machen, und ein Fallbackmodus auf eine andere API muss auch nicht vorhanden sein.

Auch den Schritt hin zu VLIW5 Shadern kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen. 
Hier ist jedoch zu hoffen das es wirklich ein HD5K Derivat wird, da diese doch wesentlich effizienter zu Werke gehen als es noch der Vorgänger tat.
Welche Power in diesen Shadern steckt sieht man ja immer wieder in GPGPU Anwendungen, da ist jedenfalls massiv Leistung zu erwarten.
Hardwarenahe Programmierung und VLIW5 klingen in meinen Ohren verdammt gut, da man hier das Problem der schwierigen Auslastung die es noch im Desktop Bereich gab, komplett eliminieren kann.
Was den RAM anbelangt muss man abwarten was die Entwickler daraus machen.
Durch massiven Shadereinsatz(und der wohl vorhandenen Shaderpower) kann man Texturen auch aufhübschen und mit ordentlich Details versehen, das machen die aktuellen Konsolen auch schon teils wirklich ordentlich.
Der Pferdefuss der aktuellen Generation ist die alterschwache GPU und damit einhergehende Einbußen bei der Auflösung, und nicht unbedingt zu detailarme Texturen.


----------



## cl55amg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Der Threadstarter hat die Infos in dem Leak nicht richtig wiedergegeben. Eigentlich ist ein no go weil es für Verwirrung sorgt, sogar bei Raff:



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> "(720P 4xMSAA oder 1080P ohne AA möglich)"
> 
> Willkommen im Jahr ... 2001. Nintendo, ihr habt euch im Jahrzehnt geirrt.
> 
> ...



In dem Leak steht: 


> 32MB high-bandwidth eDRAM, supports 720p 4x MSAA or 1080p rendering *in a single pass*.


@ Raff

So wie ich das verstehe kann die Wii U durchaus 1080p mit 4xMSAA. Nur dann eben nicht dem geringen Leistungsabfall der sich durch den eDRAM ergibt. Wie siehst du das?


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

ich finde es klasse, wie ihr euch hier über den ram "streitet" 

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet sind die HW Specs der Wii U einfach fürn Popo und werden die grafische Entwicklung der Spiele auf dem PC in keinsterweise vorantreiben.

Einzigst bei der Xbox729 / PS4 wird es einen kleinen Quantensprung geben, woran der PC erst einmal ca. 1-1.5 Jahre hinterherhinken wird. Danach wird wieder alles beim alten sein, Konsolengrafik Müll,der PC wird mit billigen Konsolenports überschwämmt und wir dürfen wieder auf die nächste Generation warten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Noch mal sorry.


----------



## DaStash (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> ich finde es klasse, wie ihr euch hier über den ram "streitet"
> 
> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet sind die HW Specs der Wii U einfach fürn Popo und werden die grafische Entwicklung der Spiele auf dem PC in keinsterweise vorantreiben.


Was bei den Nintendo Konsolen schon immer egal waren, da sie auf die Entwicklung von PC Spielen nie einen wirklich Einfluss hatten. Das Stand schon immer eher der PS und XBox zu.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Sorry, doppelt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> ...
> CPU : IBM Multicore CPU mit 3 Kernen
> 
> - Core 1: 512 KB
> ...


Nimm mir's nicht übel: wer hat das übersetzt?
Google?
 Da steht:


*PowerPC* architecture.
3MB aggregate *L2 Cache size*. ... .
Und wenn man schon mit den englischen Fachbegriffen um sich wirft, sollte man auch auf die englische Orthographie achten: "Auch der Tess*al*ation Shader ..." . 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Big N war nie für High-end Grafik bekannt.


Schon mal ein N64 gesehen?
Dagegen war die Playstation Pixelbrei.





Chinaquads schrieb:


> ... Einzigst bei der Xbox729 / PS4 wird es einen kleinen Quantensprung geben, ...


Es gibt keine großen Quantensprünge.
Quanten sind winzig klein und springen im atomaren Bereich.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

@wuselsurfer



> Schon mal ein N64 gesehen?
> Dagegen war die Playstation Pixelbrei.


Kommt drauf an wie man es sieht. Ja N64 hatte bilineare Filterung.....deshalb sah man dort nicht jeden einzelnen Pixel.
Dafür war das N64 eine echte Nebelmaschiene.

Trotzdem mag ich Nintendo, sie haben starke Marken (Mario, Zelda, Metroid.....) und man merkt ihren First Party Games die Liebe zum Detail an.
Ich wünsche Big N auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg, für Cod oder BF3 brauche ich keine Konsole....dafür gibts PCs.


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine großen Quantensprünge.
> Quanten sind winzig klein und springen im atomaren Bereich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> ich finde es klasse, wie ihr euch hier über den ram "streitet"
> 
> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet sind die HW Specs der Wii U einfach fürn Popo und werden die grafische Entwicklung der Spiele auf dem PC in keinsterweise vorantreiben.
> 
> Einzigst bei der Xbox729 / PS4 wird es einen kleinen Quantensprung geben, woran der PC erst einmal ca. 1-1.5 Jahre hinterherhinken wird. Danach wird wieder alles beim alten sein, Konsolengrafik Müll,der PC wird mit billigen Konsolenports überschwämmt und wir dürfen wieder auf die nächste Generation warten.


 
Der PC wird keinesfalls, auch nicht die ersten Jahre, hinterher hinken. 
Der kriegt endlich mal ordentlich Futter, aber wird nicht hinter her hinken. Das war als die PS3 und die XBox 360 heraus kamen auch nicht anders.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja N64 hatte bilineare Filterung.....


 Nee, der N64 hatte eine echte Kantenglättung.
Das sieht man den Spielen auch an (Banjo-Kazooi, Mario 64, Bomberman, Earth Worm Jim, F-Zero, Forsaken ...).
Feine glatte Kanten und mit Nebel ist da gar nichts.


----------



## Pixelplanet (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

ist doch relativ egal ob die Hardware darin nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäß ist, dafür wird die wiiu auch keine 1000€ kosten beim release...


----------



## Shinchyko (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Der Threadstarter hat die Infos in dem Leak nicht richtig wiedergegeben. Eigentlich ist ein no go weil es für Verwirrung sorgt, sogar bei Raff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das habe ich mich später dan auch gefragt, ob das so richtig ist. Weil die Wii-U ja schließlich angeblich biszu 8x MSAA kann. Konnte es aber selber nicht so "übersetzten" auch mit wörterbuch net.. Single Pass is iwi verwirrend weils dafür so viele Einsatzbereiche gibt wo man die beiden Wörter verwendet. Nichts desto trotz lief die Zelda Demo die wir letztes Jahr sahen auf 720P mit vermutlich ein weinig AA auf 30 FPS. Was ja bedeuten würde das man evtl garnet so heufig 1080P mit AA betreiben wird.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

@ wuselsurfer

was heißt da nee, im gegensatz zur ps und saturn hatte das n64 bi-Filter. Das AA habe ich unterschlagen, stimmt. --> trotzdem Nebelmaschiene!
Und der Polygoncount war niedriger als bei der PS1 und saturn.
Nichts desto trotz sahen viele Games gut aus.


----------



## Shinchyko (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nimm mir's nicht übel: wer hat das übersetzt?
> Google?
> Da steht:
> 
> ...



Och bitte, is doch wohl nicht die welt weil ich Multicore statt Mehrkern geschrieben habeQ_Q Und gut.. schreib ich halt noch L2 cache dabei.

Und IBM Multicore weil das sogar so aufer Website von Nintendo steht. Das das die superreihe von IBM ist, die sich auch bereits umme Wii und Cube gekümmert hat is doch wohl bekannt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mich später dan auch gefragt, ob das so richtig ist.


 
Was auf jeden fall falsch ist ist die angegebene Grafikkarte im Startpost. Bei der Quelle steht nicht HD 7xxx , sondern r7xx, was eine HD 4xxx darstellt


----------



## harl.e.kin (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

womit dann auch klar wär warum kein FullHD-AA


----------



## riotmilch (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin mal gespannz drauf.
Die Wii war mir nichts, da ich das rum gehampel nicht leiden konnte.
Aber das scheint sich ja nu verringert zu haben.
Vllt nach der PS2 wieder eine Konsole die mich vor den Fernseher kriegt.
Hoffe auf ein Ocarina of Time remake in aktueller Grafik =-O


----------



## Locuza (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wird wohl billiger als die bisher verwendeten 1T-SRAM . Zudem ist schneller Speicher nötig wenn auch die Grafik damit befüttert werden sollte. Da XDR2 bisher so ziemlich keiner haben wollte könnte Nintendo u.U. (relativ gesehen natürlich) billig wegkommen bei so einem Deal.
> 
> Da XDR2 wohl trotzdem eher teuer wird, könnte Nintendo allerdings genauso gut GDDR5 nehmen. Der RAM der XBox 360 bestand ja auch aus 512MB GDDR3 RAM, so dass man bestimmt auch GDDR5 als Hauptspeicher verwenden kann


Ich weiß nicht, 20 Mb(?) 1T-SRAM oder 1.5 GB XDR 2 
Ich glaube mittlerweile die GPU ist so schwach und bekommt billigen GDDR3/5 und damit hat es sich. Ob der RAM überhaupt unified sein wird oder wie bei Sony getrennt? 1GB DDR3 Hauptspeicher und 512MB GDDR3/5. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube bums sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus. 



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Auch den Schritt hin zu VLIW5 Shadern kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen.
> Hier ist jedoch zu hoffen das es wirklich ein HD5K Derivat wird, da diese doch wesentlich effizienter zu Werke gehen als es noch der Vorgänger tat.
> Hardwarenahe Programmierung und VLIW5 klingen in meinen Ohren verdammt gut, da man hier das Problem der schwierigen Auslastung die es noch im Desktop Bereich gab, komplett eliminieren kann.
> Was den RAM anbelangt muss man abwarten was die Entwickler daraus machen.
> ...


Eig. ist die Hardware dennoch sehr schwach, direkte Programmierung etc. mal beiseite, aber da geht wirklich mehr. Ich bin gespannt auf den Launch-Preis. 
 Ich hoffe auch das es eine HD5K-Series sein wird, weil ansonsten kann ich den Schritt niemals nachvollziehen. Die HD5K-Reihe ist im Prinzip 1 zu 1 die HD4K-Series in 40nm geportet + DX11. Es sieht leider erschreckend eher nach einem HD4K based chip aus. 
VLIW5 klingt eig. schon gut für eine Konsole, aber komplett Abhängigkeiten wirst du nicht eliminieren können. Manche Operationen werden immer Abhängigkeiten aufweisen, weil es nicht anders geht. 
Was bisher von der Wiiu gezeigt wurde, lässt nicht auf gute Texturen schließen. 



cl55amg schrieb:


> In dem Leak steht:
> @ Raff
> 
> So wie ich das verstehe kann die Wii U durchaus 1080p mit 4xMSAA. Nur dann eben nicht dem geringen Leistungsabfall der sich durch den eDRAM ergibt. Wie siehst du das?


Ich verstehe es eher so, dass mit dem eDRAM die Wiiu einen Renderpass mit 1080p schaffen sollte und mit 720p der Platz auch für AA ausreicht. Bisher waren alle Präsis von der Wiiu in 720p gerendert, ohne AA. Zum Launch sehen die Titel zwar alle etwas schlechter aus und die Zelda-Demo war echt beeindruckend, aber ich glaube an no AA müssen wir uns bei der Wiiu gewöhnen oder halt irgend einen Weichfilter. 



Chinaquads schrieb:


> ich finde es klasse, wie ihr euch hier über den ram "streitet"
> 
> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet sind die HW Specs der Wii U einfach fürn Popo und werden die grafische Entwicklung der Spiele auf dem PC in keinsterweise vorantreiben.


Solange die Wiiu etwas mehr Power als eine Xbox und eine PS3 hat, wird sie das. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keine großen Quantensprünge.
> Quanten sind winzig klein und springen im atomaren Bereich.


Was Quanten in der Physik sind und was Quanten beim Volksmund , unterscheidet sich doch arg oder? 



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mich später dan auch gefragt, ob das so richtig ist. Weil die Wii-U ja schließlich angeblich biszu 8x MSAA kann. Konnte es aber selber nicht so "übersetzten" auch mit wörterbuch net.. Single Pass is iwi verwirrend weils dafür so viele Einsatzbereiche gibt wo man die beiden Wörter verwendet. Nichts desto trotz lief die Zelda Demo die wir letztes Jahr sahen auf 720P mit vermutlich ein weinig AA auf 30 FPS. Was ja bedeuten würde das man evtl garnet so heufig 1080P mit AA betreiben wird.


Sie kann auch SGSSAA 
Aber sehr interessant das die Zelda Demo in 720p mit 30FPS lief, hat das Nintendo irgendwann mal verkündet/bestätigt?


----------



## Shinchyko (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Was auf jeden fall falsch ist ist die angegebene Grafikkarte im Startpost. Bei der Quelle steht nicht HD 7xxx , sondern r7xx, was eine HD 4xxx darstellt


 

Ouuu.. lol voll überlesen bzw verlesen. Sorry

Das würde dan auch meine allgemeine Verwirrung wegen AA usw auchma erklären. Kein wunder wenn man selber schreibt das es ne 7xxx karte sein soll und sich wundert dasse kaum AA mit 1080P schafft.

*fixed* xD

@Locuza: Habs iwo mal gelesen. Weiß aber nemmer wo =0


----------



## cl55amg (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mich später dan auch gefragt, ob das so richtig ist. Weil die Wii-U ja schließlich angeblich biszu 8x MSAA kann. Konnte es aber selber nicht so "übersetzten" auch mit wörterbuch net.. Single Pass is iwi verwirrend weils dafür so viele Einsatzbereiche gibt wo man die beiden Wörter verwendet. Nichts desto trotz lief die Zelda Demo die wir letztes Jahr sahen auf 720P mit vermutlich ein weinig AA auf 30 FPS. Was ja bedeuten würde das man evtl garnet so heufig 1080P mit AA betreiben wird.


 
Würdest du bitte single pass dazu schreiben in deiner News?



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Ouuu.. lol voll überlesen bzw verlesen. Sorry
> 
> Das würde dan auch meine allgemeine Verwirrung wegen AA usw auchma  erklären. Kein wunder wenn man selber schreibt das es ne 7xxx karte sein  soll und sich wundert dasse kaum AA mit 1080P schafft.
> 
> ...


 
Die GPU in der Wii U ist eine Custom GPU, sie wird features von verschiedenen GPU Generationen kombinieren und hat dazu 32MB eDRAM. Der selbe Ansatz den ATI bei der Xbox 360 verfolgte. Wenn man diese GPU 1:1 mit PC GPUs vergleicht, dann ist das einfach falsch.


----------



## Haxti (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



AnthraX schrieb:


> hm das würde ich nciht sagen. wenn cih mich recht erinner können die hetzigen konsolen doch gar kein AA? bni mal gespannt also ich finde die Specs durchaus besser als ich erwartet hatte. mal sehen was nun am ende echt bei rum kommt !
> 
> aber das beste... endlich ein Zelda in akzeptabler Gafik )) Ich liebe diese Spieleserie


 


Xylezz schrieb:


> Ja aber nur weil die jetzigen Konsolen von Microsoft und Sony das nicht gebacken kriegen AA zu nutzen muss Nintendon in der neuen(!) Generation die gleiche ******** auf den Fernseher schmeissen?
> 
> Ne danke, ich weiß schon warum meine Xbox 360 nur für manche exklusiv Titel genutzt wird und das wirklich sehr sehr selten.
> 
> Liebe Konsolenjünger: Gute Grafik werdet ihr auch leider mit der neuen Generation nicht wirklich kennen lernen.


 


klink schrieb:


> Als ob die PS3 und Xbox360 besser sind. Bei denen reicht teilweise die Leistung nicht mal für 720P ohne AA, sondern nur für 5xx.




Jaein. Gibt 1080p ohne AA manche sogar mit AA afaik. 720p mit AA ist recht häufig. Niedrigeres gibts immer seltener. Oblivion auf 360 und GTA4 auf PS3 sind mir nur in erinnerung.


----------



## frEnzy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Mensch Leute, jetzt macht doch hier nicht so ein Theater wegen der Hardware. Davon war der Spielspaß noch nie abhängig


----------



## cl55amg (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Haxti schrieb:


> Jaein. Gibt 1080p ohne AA manche sogar mit AA afaik. 720p mit AA ist recht häufig. Niedrigeres gibts immer seltener. Oblivion auf 360 und GTA4 auf PS3 sind mir nur in erinnerung.


 
Fast alle Spiele laufen in 720p und immer ohne gutes AA. Manche sind auch nur in 640p.
Nur bestimmte wenige, grafische nicht fordernde Games, laufen in 1920x1080 ohne AA, z.B die God of War Collection (PS2 Remake)


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ... Und der Polygoncount war niedriger als bei der PS1 und saturn.
> Nichts desto trotz sahen viele Games gut aus.


 Der N64 war der PS1 grafisch um Lichtjahre Voraus.
Die PS1 hatte nur die Hälfter der PAL-Auflösung des N64.
Und auch der Saturn sah da kein Land.
Die stehen beide noch hier, ich weiß wovon ich rede.

Ich habe immer neidisch auf meinen Kollegen mit dem N64 geschielt ... .
Super gerenderte 3D-Animationen ohne Blitzer und mit feinem Farbverlauf.

Sega-Rally war dagegen ein grober, wabernder Pixelwust, auch wenn es das beste Spiel aller Zeiten auf einer Konsole ist. 



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Och bitte, is doch wohl nicht die welt weil ich  Multicore statt Mehrkern geschrieben habeQ_Q Und gut.. schreib ich halt  noch L2 cache dabei.


Darum geht es nicht.
Die Übersetzung so war sinnentstellend.
Das ist doch viel wichtiger: *PowerPC* *architecture*, oder?



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Und IBM Multicore weil das sogar so aufer Website von Nintendo steht.  Das das die superreihe von IBM ist, die sich auch bereits umme Wii und  Cube gekümmert hat is doch wohl bekannt.


 Ich hab 12 Semester Bauelementeelektronik hinter mir und mit dem Z80 angefangen Ende der 70er ... .

Was denkst Du, was in der PS3 steckt?


----------



## tils (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab 12 Semester Bauelementeelektronik hinter mir und mit dem Z80 angefangen Ende der 70er ... .
> ...


anscheinend ohne Abschluss und 30 Jahre her... was sollte die Angabe?

Seit der Wii hat Nintendo ja den Fokus nicht auf Top-Hardware. Da die Wii für mich etwas zu schlechte Peformance hatte, kaufte ich sie nicht. Die WiiU scheint ja nach meiner Einschätzung so 30% schneller als ne PS3/Xbox zu sein. Wenn die mir zB sowas wie ne Unreal Engine 3 in 720p mit 4xAA bieten wird das mM für deren Spielkonzepte für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre reichen. Wenn ich dann Overkill-Grafik brauche nehm ich den PC. Ne Konsole mit enstprechender Hardware brauche ich als PCler also eh nicht. Die Dinger helfen mir nur, die grafische Entwicklung der PC-Games nicht zu bremsen


----------



## horst--one (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Ich werd sie nicht kaufen!
Wer noch?


----------



## 10203040 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



horst--one schrieb:


> Ich werd sie nicht kaufen!
> Wer noch?


 
Ich werde Sie vielleicht kaufen!
Wer noch?


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



10203040 schrieb:


> Ich werde Sie vielleicht kaufen!
> Wer noch?



Ich vll auch.

Hängt auch vom Preis aber MS und Sony Konsolen sind nicht so intressant für mich.


----------



## Shinchyko (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

*Neuste News:

*Nintendo bestätigte nun, das die First-Party Spiele vorerst nur in 720P laufen werden. Diese dan aber mit 60 FPS. Darunter gehöhren Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros. U und Pikmin 3.

Wann Nintendo 1080P in Angriff nimmt ist derzeit unklar und ob die 3rd Party Spiele auch vorerst nur 720P unterstützen wurde nicht gesagt.

Darüber hinnaus will wiiudaily.com und andere (Datum unklar) rausgefunden haben, das die Wii-U wohl mit 3-3.2 GHz taktet.

Erster Post komplett überarbeitet. Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## riotmilch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt [Update 09.06.12]*

Also ich bekomme immer mehr Lust auf das Ding.
Ich hoffe nur der Preis ist dann nicht zu hoch gegriffen 
Und mal sehen was noch so für Spiele kommen werden


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt [Update 09.06.12]*



riotmilch schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme immer mehr Lust auf das Ding.
> Ich hoffe nur der Preis ist dann nicht zu hoch gegriffen
> Und mal sehen was noch so für Spiele kommen werden


 
Und ob das wie im Trailer bei ZombieU z.B so gut klappt mit anderen verbunden zu sein mhm..


----------



## Haxti (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Nuja WipeOut HD sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus und ist wohl auf FullHD. Zumindest teilweise.

Nette, aber nicht ganz komplette Liste: List of Rendering Resolutions + basics on hardware scaling, MSAA, framebuffers - Beyond3D Forum
AA ist demnach keine Seltenheit, wobei der Effekt halt oft gering ist, weils nicht FullHD ist.




Shinchyko schrieb:


> Gruß Shin
> 4,5 cm Höhe, 17,3cm Breite und 26,7cm Länge


 
Bist aber handlich unterwegs :o


----------



## cl55amg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Haxti schrieb:


> Nuja WipeOut HD sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus und ist wohl auf FullHD. Zumindest teilweise.
> 
> Nette, aber nicht ganz komplette Liste: List of Rendering Resolutions + basics on hardware scaling, MSAA, framebuffers - Beyond3D Forum
> AA ist demnach keine Seltenheit, wobei der Effekt halt oft gering ist,


 
Doch AA ist eine Seltenheit bei grafisch aufwändigen Games. Oft hat man garkein AA oder sehr schlechtes AA.
Siehe auf die List die du gepostet hast. Wipeout HD ist eine Ausnahme da das grafisch nicht sehr aufwändig und eintönig ist, trotzdem aber gut aussieht durch das Science Fiction Setting.
Die Beyond 3 Liste ist mir seit Jahren bekannt, darauf stütze ich meine Aussagen


----------



## Haxti (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Doch AA ist eine Seltenheit bei grafisch aufwändigen Games. Oft hat man garkein AA oder sehr schlechtes AA.
> Siehe auf die List die du gepostet hast. Wipeout HD ist eine Ausnahme da das grafisch nicht sehr aufwändig und eintönig ist, trotzdem aber gut aussieht durch das Science Fiction Setting.
> Die Beyond 3 Liste ist mir seit Jahren bekannt darauf stützde ich meine Aussagen



Wobei die drei

*Uncharted: Drake's Fortune* = 1280x720 (2xAA)
*Uncharted 2* = 1280x720 (2xAA)
*Uncharted 3* = 1280x720 (edge detect) in 2D

beweisen, dass es möglich ist. Viele Texturen, schön inszeniert und das bei 720p und AA  Faszinieren find ich allerdings, dass die Halo Teile von der 360 nicht mal auf 720p laufen aber exklusiv Titel sind :o


Zusammenfassend behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, dass die aktuellen Konsolen einfach zu schwache GPUs mit zuwenig VRAM haben. Und solange sich die Entwickler nicht damit beschäftigen verschiedene Effekte über die CPU abzuhandeln, solange wird AA selten sein. Killzone hat sich die Grafik ja auch über CPU Lösungen erkauft.


----------



## cl55amg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Haxti schrieb:


> Wobei die drei
> ....
> 
> beweisen, dass es möglich ist. Viele Texturen, schön inszeniert und das bei 720p und AA  Faszinieren find ich allerdings, dass die Halo Teile von der 360 nicht mal auf 720p laufen aber exklusiv Titel sind :o


 
Du hast dir nichtmal die Mühe gemacht meinen Text zu lesen 
Nochmal: Diese Liste stützt meine Aussgaen, nicht deine.

Um herauszufinden was ich genau gesagt habe, musst du meine Posts lesen.


----------



## Haxti (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

Kannst du mir unterstellen, wobei du nicht Recht hast. Wir werden uns so und so nicht grün. Wipeout HD mag vielleicht nicht so anspruchsvoll wirken aber ich denke die Geschwindigkeit und die Gegneranzahl ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Du redest nur von "schlechtem AA" und definierst es nirgends. Ich denke AA ist nett, aber es kommt auf das Spiel an, wie wirkungsvoll es ist und wie nötig es ist.


----------



## cl55amg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Haxti schrieb:


> Kannst du mir unterstellen, wobei du nicht Recht hast. Wir werden uns so und so nicht grün. Wipeout HD mag vielleicht nicht so anspruchsvoll wirken aber ich denke die Geschwindigkeit und die Gegneranzahl ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Du redest nur von "schlechtem AA" und definierst es nirgends. Ich denke AA ist nett, aber es kommt auf das Spiel an, wie wirkungsvoll es ist und wie nötig es ist.


 

Ich brauche schlechtes AA nicht zu definieren, wenn es dich interessiert, dann mach dich in der Thematik schlau. Edge Detect ist z.B schlechtes AA, bzw. alles Unter 4xAA MSAA ist schlecht, wobei viele auch sagen würden das 4xMSAA nicht ausreichend ist, *besonders im Beyond 3D Forum*.

Xbox 360 und PS3 produzieren beide in fast jedem Fall, schlechtes AA wenn überhaupt. Die Beyond 3D Liste zeigt das für viele verschiedene Games. Allerdings ist die Liste eher für eine Zielgruppe gedacht, die die Angaben, Begriffe und Werte in der Liste versteht.


----------



## tils (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Du hast dir nichtmal die Mühe gemacht meinen Text zu lesen
> Nochmal: Diese Liste stützt meine Aussgaen, nicht deine.Um herauszufinden was ich genau gesagt habe, musst du meine Posts lesen.


Wo stützt denn die Liste Deine Aussage? Da kann man sich Deinen Post 3x durchlesen und es erschließt sich nicht. Du sagtest 





cl55amg schrieb:


> Doch AA ist eine Seltenheit bei grafisch aufwändigen Games. Oft hat man garkein AA oder sehr schlechtes AA.


Als selten gelten in der Regel Dinge, deren Anteil an einer Grundgesamtmenge weniger als 10 Prozent betragen. In der Liste sind ein Haufen Games mit AA. Und "schlechtes AA" und "grafisch aufwändige Games" ist zu undeutlich um es überhaupt als Aussage gelten zu lassen, geschweige eine Gestützte. Gerade das genannte Beispiel Uncharted spricht von genau dem Gegenteil wie Du. Nimm lieber ne andere Stütze, Hauptsache man hat den Eindruck, Du hast irgendwie Recht. Die Liste taugt dafür nicht.

edit: Na der "schlechte AA"-Post ist auch nicht besser. Meinst Du die Bildqualität ungeachtet der Peformanceeinbuße? Anscheinend meinst Du nur die Bildqualität? Man kann es nur erahnen. Wahrscheinlich erwartest du SSAA, dann wird min 30% der GPU fürs AA gebraucht


----------



## cl55amg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



tils schrieb:


> Wo stützt denn die Liste Deine Aussage?


 
Einfach nochmal meine Posts lesen.

Beyond 3D ist eine Plattform für Personen die etwas tiefer in der Thematik sind. Implementierungen wie Edge Dedect usw. sollte man einfach mal googlen und verstehen was da genau passiert. Hinter Edge Detect stecken eine Menge Variablen. Bei der PS3 wird es für eine besonders Performance schonende, aber dafür schlechte, Kantenglättung verwendet. Um mit Edge Detect gute Ergebnisse zu erziehlen, sollte es auf 4x - oder besser 8xMSAA aufbauen, genau jetzt sieht man das Problem in Bezug auf die PS3.


----------



## tils (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt [Update 09.06.12]*

nee danke, die bisherigen reichen aus


----------



## cl55amg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt [Update 09.06.12]*

Nintendo möchte die Wii U anscheinend mit Gewinn po Stück verkaufen:
Nintendo won't sell the Wii U at a loss

Das wird Sony und Microsoft etwas unter Zugzwang setzen, da dies ein Grund ist warum sie mit ihren Konsolen Milliardenverluste erwirtschaftet haben und Nintendo im selben Zeitraum als einziger Konsolenhersteller schwarze Zahlen schrieb.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt [Update 09.06.12]*

Klar. Über die Wii haben die Grafikfetischisten hier auch gelacht und immernoch ist die Wii die bestverkaufteste Konsole gegenüber PS3 und der Box.


----------



## Xrais (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Haxti schrieb:


> Faszinieren find ich allerdings, dass die Halo Teile von der 360 nicht mal auf 720p laufen aber exklusiv Titel sind :o


 

erkläre mir jetzt mal bitte was die auflösung mit dem erscheinen eines titels exclusiv auf einer konsole zu tun hat  
selten so einen mist gelesen


----------



## Haxti (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*



Xrais schrieb:


> erkläre mir jetzt mal bitte was die auflösung mit dem erscheinen eines titels exclusiv auf einer konsole zu tun hat
> selten so einen mist gelesen



Exklusivtitel gehen meistens Hand in Hand mit extremen Optimierungen. Das kann man zum Beispiel auch an Uncharted sehen, was sich ja auch von Teil zu Teil sehr stark weiter entwickelt hat. Die Grafiklösung von der 360 ist ja eigentlich die Leistungsfähigere (abseits der theoretischen Leistung). Selbst wenn man sagt, dass sie ugf. gleichauf sind, ists doch komisch, warum Halo nicht auf 720p läuft. Und wer das Spiel schon gesehen hat, wird gemerkt haben, dass es vor Weitsicht und Detailreichtum nicht strotzt.

Aber das ganze wird hier etwas offtopic.


----------



## Shinchyko (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details des neuesten Dev-Kits geleakt*

*Update: 20.06.2012*

Amazon hat nun die Wii-U gelistet. Und zwar für 399.99€ am 21 Dezember.
Es scheint als wären die angaben wohl offiziell, da Amazon den Preis und  das Releasedatum bei Facebook postete. Eine Stellungnahme seitens  Nintendo steht zz. aber noch aus.

Ich persöhnlich hatte mit knapp 300€ gerechnet. Finde den Preis doch was hoch.

http://www.amazon.de/Nintendo-Wii-U/dp/B004ZKI7EM/ref=sr_tr_sr_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340184942&sr=8-1


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details [Update Nr. 3/ 20.06.12] Amazon listet Wii-U+ Release-Termin. Offizieller Preis?*

Viel zu hoch. Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Wäre auch nicht das erste mal, dass Amazon vorab falsche Informationen veröffentlicht.

MfG


----------



## riotmilch (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details [Update Nr. 3/ 20.06.12] Amazon listet Wii-U+ Release-Termin. Offizieller Preis?*

Nee, also 400€ sind auch mir eindeutig zu teuer. Ich habe eher mit 250€ gerechnet, selbst 300€ wären schon ne tüchtige Nummer =/


----------



## turbosnake (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details [Update Nr. 3/ 20.06.12] Amazon listet Wii-U+ Release-Termin. Offizieller Preis?*

Lesen gefährdet Falschaussagen:


> Wichtige Hinweise zur Wii U
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass Nintendo noch keine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung herausgegeben hat und der Preis noch sinken kann. Sie profitieren in jedem Fall von unserer Vorbesteller-Preisgarantie: Sie erhalten den günstigsten Preis zwischen dem Zeitpunkt Ihrer Bestellung und der Veröffentlichung der Konsole. Nach aktuellen Informationen wird die Konsole noch vor Weihnachten erscheinen.


----------



## Shinchyko (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details [Update Nr. 4/ 27.06.12]  Wii-U bekommt ein Downloadportal wie Origin/Steam*

*Update: 27.06. 2012*

Jüngst hat nun Amazon den Vorbestellerpreis auf 349.00€ gesengt.  Weiterhin hüllt sich Nintendo im Nebel des schweigens. Weitere Meldung:   David Yarnton, General Manager von Nintendo UK gab nun bekannt, das die  Wii-U einen digitalen Vertrieb  anbieten wolle. Somit sollen die Spiele  die normal gekauft werden können auch im Downloadportal zu finden sein.  So möchte Nintendo wohl eine breitere Masse erreichen und alle Spieler,  sowohl Retailfreunde als auch Downloadfreunde glücklich machen.  Nintendo bespricht im Momment wie man das ganze mit den Händlern unter  einen Hut bringen kann.

Ich bin gespannt wie es dan mit den Preisen aussieht. zZ ersteht man zB.  Wii-U Retail bei Amazon für 59.99. Auch wenn das nur vorleufige  Vorbestellerpreise sind. Außerdem frage ich mich ob es dan nicht evtl.  Rabattaktionen  geben geben wird. Darüber hinnaus frage ich mich dann, wie Nintendo die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen ausreichend sicher stellen will. Man soll ja schließlich externe Festplatten anschließen können. Und der Festplattenspeicher wird denke ich mal ja nicht so hoch ausfallen als das man dort mehr als 1-2 Spiele darauf sichern könnte.


----------



## DaStash (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details [Update Nr. 4/ 27.06.12]  Wii-U bekommt ein Downloadportal wie Origin/Steam*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> *Update: 27.06. 2012*
> 
> Jüngst hat nun Amazon den Vorbestellerpreis auf 349.00€ gesengt. Weiterhin hüllt sich Nintendo im Nebel des schweigens. Weitere Meldung: David Yarnton, General Manager von Nintendo UK gab nun bekannt, das die Wii-U ähnlich wie Steam/Origin ein Downloadportal anbieten werde. Somit sollen die Spiele die normal gekauft werden können auch im Downloadportal zu finden sein. So möchte Nintendo wohl eine breitere Masse erreichen und alle Spieler, sowohl Retailfreunde als auch Downloadfreunde glücklich machen. Nintendo bespricht im Momment wie man das ganze mit den Händlern unter einen Hut bringen kann.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt wie es dan mit den Preisen aussieht. zZ ersteht man zB. Wii-U Retail bei Amazon für 59.99. Auch wenn das nur vorleufige Vorbestellerpreise sind. Außerdem frage ich mich ob es dan nicht evtl. Rabattaktionen geben geben wird.


Die Amazon-"vorab"-Preise sind nicht werthaltig, da ausgedacht. So lange Nintendo keine UVP bekanntgibt, kann man mit den Fantasypreise nichts anfangen. 

MfG


----------



## Shinchyko (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wii-U: Technik Details [Update Nr. 4/ 27.06.12]  Wii-U bekommt ein Downloadportal wie Origin/Steam*



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Amazon-"vorab"-Preise sind nicht werthaltig, da ausgedacht. So lange Nintendo keine UVP bekanntgibt, kann man mit den Fantasypreise nichts anfangen.
> 
> MfG


 
Geht ja immerhin schon solangsam inne richtige Richtung. Und die geht nach unten^^ Wäre ja mehr als Peinlich, wenn Amazon den vorab Preis erst senken und dan wieder erhöhen würde


----------

